# "Rat calculator"?



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

Is this some type of formula or website or what?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

It's a website that will calculate how many rats can fit into your cage. I mean, not how many rats you can literally stuff in there, but how many can live in there comfortably. (Although I am a bit curious how many rats could all be stuffed into my FN - like 200?)

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

i use this one, but i think they all give you about the same answers anyway. 

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/

EDIT: changed the link so it should work now


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

my big cage can apperently hold up to 7 rats and my small one up to 3 although i would never put more than 3 in my big cage!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

 just told my mom how many my big cage 'could' hold and she sed ur not geting any more  grrr


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

That's what Chris told me >_>


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: "rat calcualtor" ?*

the one I'm looking at said 2 rats, yay! thanks for the links!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I've made this a sticky as it has useful links and it will make it easier for people to find in future.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

http://health.ratzrus.co.uk/cagecalc/

That calculator also takes into account the shelf space. It might give you a more realistic calculation.

According to the rattycorner calculator, my new Martins cage (24Wx14Dx60H) can hold 5 rats. According to the UK Fancy Rats calculator, it can hold 5.83 rats (so nearly 6). According to the ratzrus calculator, link above, it can hold 5 or 6 maximum. 

But, according to the rattycorner calculator, my 34Wx22Dx19H cage can hold up to 4 rats. And on the UK Fancy Rats calculator, it says 4 rats as well. However, the same cage, according to the ratzrus calculator, can only hold 2 because it only has 1 small shelf and the bottom floor space. 

So it's height isn't really much of a factor. You can have a seriously tall cage and it could say you can keep 10 rats in it, but if you have only 1 shelf and the floor space, that isn't a realistic number. It's all about the wise use of space and floor area.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

The ratsrus calculater says that my cage is too small for one adult rat, with 2.25 square feet of floor space and three small levels.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rodere said:


> So it's height isn't really much of a factor. You can have a seriously tall cage and it could say you can keep 10 rats in it, but if you have only 1 shelf and the floor space, that isn't a realistic number. It's all about the wise use of space and floor area.


I think the first calculator at least clarifies that it requires 'wise use of space'.

ManBeard, how tall is your cage? Three small levels are good for sleeping and such, but running requires big levels, ie, the base...


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Remember... just like it says on the Ratty Corner website, *you owe it to your pets to give them a comfortable and happy home, not just the minimum they can survive on.*


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

ManBeard, how tall is your cage? Three small levels are good for sleeping and such, but running requires big levels, ie, the base...[/quote]

There are pictures of it in the thread I made titled "New(ish) cage for Skurge and Plague" on this forum.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> There are pictures of it in the thread I made titled "New(ish) cage for Skurge and Plague" on this forum.


Hrm... I'm always a bad judge of size from pictures, but I'd wonder if it's not too small...

They will get bigger....


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Ill be expanding it eventually, not that that will do much for the floor space. Maybe I could find a way to join another cage adjacent to the first?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*hhmm well one cage cal said I can old 6 rats, the next said 7 and the last one said 9 max lol, I don't plan on having more than 5 in there at once lol I like the shelf area seems a little more logical . That one also said I could have 8 rats lol. *


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

It also, in reality, depends on how much time your rats spend outside the cage. If you take them out and let them roam quite a bit then that's also something to think about.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

First one said two, second one said 4 maximum. :O I have three rats in my cage right now but they are still babies of about seven weeks.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the general rule of thumb is a minimum of 2 cubic feet per rat. I think these calculators vary based on how the area is distributed - height vs width, etc.


----------



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

How many rats can you put in 24x12x24 cage?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

The ratty corner said i can have 6-7 rats if used wisely...but the ratzrus one said i can have one? 

well whatever, my girls have tubes and hammocks to make more floorspace so they are perfectly fine in there


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

wooop mine can hold 2 if the space is used wisely lol


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

My rat cage is: 21.75"L X 16"D X 13.75"H. The first calculator I tried said it can hold one rat, but then told me that they're better in twos. Good thing for me my girl is happy being an only rat.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Macabri said:


> My rat cage is: 21.75"L X 16"D X 13.75"H. The first calculator I tried said it can hold one rat, but then told me that they're better in twos. Good thing for me my girl is happy being an only rat.


It may seem that way but most rats really are happier in pairs. Think about all the time you cant spend with her, she must be lonely


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

glindella said:


> It may seem that way but most rats really are happier in pairs. Think about all the time you cant spend with her, she must be lonely


After being on this forum for only a day, I think everyone pretty much has me convinced. I'm going to look into getting her a friend near December when I'll have time to properly quarantine and handle her.


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

ok mine only fits one rat but i feel really bad making her live on her own so two fa off questions 1 is there any cheaper way to ha ve another tank (i am 14 so no jobs really available but i love my girlie and i want her to be haappy if i made a good top could i use a BIG plastic bin if the top was like i unno screen? and 2 would a gerbil be able to accept a rat so i could use both my tanks? if this happened it would be just the two of them


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

GracieBaby: rats do best in wire cages, unless you clean the tank daily

and do not house different species together. Rats need other rats as they speak their language. Different species housed together is a really horrible idea and can end incredibly badly. So don't.


----------



## Cassi (Oct 19, 2007)

dont mix species its not a good idea, they will probably not take too well to eachother or be happy, rats are happy with fellow rats. Also tanks need A LOT of maintenance, wire cages are much better and also stop a lot of respiritary problems as the tank blocks out so much air and keeps amonia going round so would have to be cleaned daily, also the rats dont get to stick their noses through the wires and get a good smell of what is going on around which makes them feel happy and secure 

Look on ebay for a wire topper for your tank,im sure you could get one very cheap on there, or in a classified add in the paper. I wouldnt bother trying to add make shift things, a bin is just going to be another enclosed space and will not give freedom of air either, also you run they risk of it not being done well enough and come home to an escaped rat one day, plus a rat would not find it hard to chew through a plastic bin.

Cassi


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

irw... 8 to 9 rats
other calculators say 5-7 
And iÂ´ve got 2. soon iÂ´ll got two more.
Small cage will hold 1 rat.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

My cage can hold up to 3, "if space is used wisely."
...In that case I suppose it would have no trouble holding 2, unless I covered every square inch of the cage with needless junk, which I don't plan on doing.


----------



## missyd516 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i just checked mine and i can hold up to 15 if used wisely. There's only 4 in it now. They only use the top two levels, so maybe i can get a couple more in there.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine can hold 14, 11 if I set it to 2.5 cubic feet per rat, and it has 3 in it


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Mar 4, 2008)

my current cage can gouse 1-2 rats, so we are going to turn some book shelves into a cage, the shelves can hold 4 rats. i think my boys will be a lot happier.


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

This is really helpful. The cage I hope to get when I get rats is the Martin's r-695 and it can hold 4 at 2.5 cubic feet. But I will only get 2.... I think.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

wow i just checked mine and apparently it can hold up to 7 rats at 2.5 cubic feet, i have a ferretville 82c2 but i think 3 fits that just fine!
thanks for the link =)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i can fit 10 in the new cage,.. i only have two right now.. so i think it's time to get more ratties


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

I had my boyfriend measure our new cage, and put the measurements in, and it screwed them up hardcore. It wouldn't take one of the numbers (had to add two inches to one of them), and it still said it wasn't deep enough for daily living.

It's a /really/ nice cage, with three levels, and plenty of room for the three ratties to run around, or at least it appears as such.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unstickied and replaced with thread for clean up

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=122881.html#122881


----------

